# Kayak Bull Mahi - Destin 9/13/2014



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello All,

My buddy Steve scored his first ever kayak Mahi this morning in Destin and what a beast it was! This mahi ate a live cigar minnow about 0.5 miles out from the beach!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet! Pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Blake R. said:


> Sweet! Pic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, was a little quick on the post button. Just added the pic. -JJ


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

STUD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine!!! looks like an arrow through it's head???????


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Jason said:


> Dang fine!!! looks like an arrow through it's head???????


Spear gaff


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a beast! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

pimpfist said:


> Spear gaff


I gotcha!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats It!!!! im going UA and moving back!!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

I think i got some of the action on GoPro but i cant connect my Gopro to the computer until the battery is completely dead.. My GoPro started glitching like this recently.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW ! A Bucket list fish of mine, can't say how many times I have fished off of Destin (nearshore) and NEVER saw a Mahi ! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:furious:


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Wow*

WOW!!!!!! I think I hate you! No really, nice job. Be proud! A once in a lifetime catch! How long was the fight? How did you land it, Gaff? or did you have a boat to help? GREAT job. I am impressed!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Ahh! I'm so jealous! I went out today and lost what would have been my first kayak Mahi, although nowhere near the size of that stud!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy crap! How many people pay ridiculous money to chase those in bluewater? I caught an 8 pounder a couple weeks ago and saw a bull that size following her during the battle. They're out there...


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

very nice


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Dragnfly said:


> WOW!!!!!! I think I hate you! No really, nice job. Be proud! A once in a lifetime catch! How long was the fight? How did you land it, Gaff? or did you have a boat to help? GREAT job. I am impressed!!!!!:notworthy:


I only showed up for the tail end of the fight. I saw a couple jumps but the fish was pretty tired by then. Steve (the guy who caught it) said the fish was going crazy with at least 10 acrobatic jumps! There was no boat/mothership, we were only about 0.5 miles out when this happend. Steve was actually heading in towards the beach to jig up more live cigar minnows.

This fish was stuck in the head with a home made spear gaff (can see the shaft in the pic).


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice fish, Nice Kage Gaff.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent photo. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

outstanding....wow...great catch...congrats!


----------

